# Curved Drywall Corners



## fulcrum (Sep 13, 2010)

We were asked by a local architect to develop a means of creating tight internal and external corners that could be used with drywall because he was not satisfied with what could be achieved with existing products. The picture shows the result - we made 4" radius internal corners, 8" radius external corners and a 180 degree corner to cap the ends of stud walls. 
My questions for all you expert drywallers:
Would you use such a product if it was made available commercially?
What sizes (radius, length, angles) would you want to see?
[email protected]


----------



## MercuryArc (Mar 30, 2010)

It looks like a great thing to me. It's another option other than no coat or nust regular round bull nose.


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Fulcrum, I'm sure all of us drywallers would use your product, I'm just not sure how it would appeal to most homeowners/contractors.
(I rarely ever see people using 1 1/2" Trim-Tex bullnose for instance.)

What is it made of?
Does it dent like metal? 
Is it dent-proof like No-Coat?
Is it tape-on, staple-on, or vinyl?


Basically the lengths I would like to see would be the same as normal bead. 8', 9', and 10'.

As far as angles we really never encounter anything besides your average 90° and 45°.

Can you cut it with snips?
How far does the rock have to be held back compared to existing square/bullnose?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm with Checkers on this, I'd like to know more details on the integrity of the material. 

I'd also like to know how cost effective it is. It would seem like something that would be difficult to market in large scale production, being such a specialty product. I would probably run down to the local metal shop and have them craft something with a flange that I could float, making sure it was pretty heavy gauge material. If you could come in under that type of price with a resilient product then you might be able to sell it....but how often?


----------



## fulcrum (Sep 13, 2010)

Fulcrum, I'm sure all of us drywallers would use your product, I'm just not sure how it would appeal to most homeowners/contractors.
(I rarely ever see people using 1 1/2" Trim-Tex bullnose for instance.)
Let me try to answer Checkers questions:
What is it made of? - It is a sandwich panel with resin impregnated skins, a foam core and drywall paper on the business face to make sure the mud sticks.
Does it dent like metal? - I'm not sure how to define dent resistance. If I punch it very hard with my knuckle it makes a small dent in the surface (also hurts like hell)
Is it dent-proof like No-Coat? - I've seen the website but never played with it so I'm not really sure.
Is it tape-on, staple-on, or vinyl?- It is fastened with screws - just like drywall. (see pic)


Basically the lengths I would like to see would be the same as normal bead. 8', 9', and 10' - I was afraid you'd say that. Sticking to 8' would make life so much easier both for manufacturing & shipping but you gotta give folks what they want.

Can you cut it with snips? - not snips - it is the same thickness as the drywall. Best way to cut is with a table saw or chop saw. A knife works pretty well also but you have to cut through both faces before snapping


----------



## MercuryArc (Mar 30, 2010)

You know what Fulcrum? I wish I had thought of it. If it has a paper face then the seam will be easy to feather. If it does dent and it has a paper face it would be easy to fill. Other than No-Coat that is dent resistent, there isn't a product on the market like it. I would put it in my home. Just my opinion. If that stub wall was squared off, not only would it dent, but would chip, and we all know the primer and paint chips over metal with very little impact. 
Don't let anyone talk you out of it. This product will succeed if your goal is not to be a millionaire in 12 months.


----------



## fulcrum (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks MercuryArc.
We have had enough positive feedback that we do intend to commercialize the product. We are building tooling now to produce 10' lengths. Look out for some news shortly!
[email protected]


----------



## fulcrum (Sep 13, 2010)

*Curved corners for accessibility*

I keep hearing that the curved corners we have shown on this thread would help fulfill ADA recommendations. I can see why curved corners would help for wheelchair access but seems like the ADA documents are hugely long and complicated. Could anyone point me to specific requirements?
Thanks


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

i would use it.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey....did i just see an ad in Walls and Ceilings for this product?

Go dog go!


----------



## fulcrum (Sep 13, 2010)

*Curved drywall corners*

Yeah - that was us :yes:
We did a lot of experimenting and got some pretty good reviews locally.
Interesting the diversity of ways people want to use them.
Tight radius inside corners seem the most popular to eliminate dirt traps.
The bullnose / 180 degree wrap-around corners seem to be most of interest to eliminate the inevitable dings that occur on sharp corners.
One thing we hadn't considered so much was using the corners to create a radius between walls and ceilings but that also seems pretty popular.
One local homeowner who is re-habbing an older house was even more excited about the insulation possibilities. All houses have insulation difficulties in both vertical and ceiling corners - the corner studs make it harder to get good insulation - but the problem is more severe on older houses as insulation was less considered when they were built. The panels themselves offer much better insulation than drywall but this particular homeowner plans to add additional insulation by adding fiberglass insulation behind the curve as they are installed. Seems like a pretty neat idea to me (sitting in Michigan, watching the first snow flurries of the year). I'm planning to try to take thermal image pictures of the before & after to show how much they improve things.


----------



## SaskMud (Jun 9, 2010)

I would buy it.


----------



## penandscale (Dec 2, 2009)

the multi million dollar homes in telluride co would love this stuff. radius corners is the in thing there.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Here's a question for you...

Can you make these corners in any radius? Can you direct me somewhere to look at pricing on the units?


----------



## fulcrum (Sep 13, 2010)

*Curved corners*

Hi Slim, yes we can make them pretty much any radius you want from a couple of inches up to 50'. Our business has always been custom curved panels. The whole drywall thing just came about because an architect asked us to produce curves that could be incorporated into drywall. We picked 4" inside radius and 8" outside radius just because that was what we were originally asked for. Also the 180 degree wrap-arounds have a 3 1/2" diameter so they fit over a 2x4 stud. This is still pretty new for us so if there are other radii that make more sense in the world of construction we'd be more than happy to cut new molds and add them to the list. I think someone would slap my head if I started talking about pricing but you can visit our website listed in my contact details or just email me and I'll send you pricing. [email protected]


----------



## pipercub17 (Feb 26, 2010)

i would use this stuff too ,if the price was right 
looks great


----------

